

Apple intercepts Microsoft's Surface tablet NFL play - Mustafabei
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-microsoft-nfl-surface-ipad-20140913-story.html#page=1

======
zyx321
Dear mods, do you <i>have</i> to revert to the misleading clickbait titles?
When I clicked the link, it was titled "NFL announcers keep mistakenly calling
Surface tablets iPads" (which is what is actually happening), but right now it
is titled "Apple intercepts Microsoft's Surface tablet NFL play" (which
implies a conscious effort on AAPL's part to sabotage MSFT)

~~~
pedalpete
I'm seeing the title as "Apple intercepts Microsoft's Surface tablet NFL
play". Could be the LA Times is serving up different titles to measure the
response.

~~~
therobot24
My RSS feed lists the post as "NFL announcers keep mistakenly calling Surface
tablets iPads" while coming to the page i see the title as "Apple intercepts
Microsoft's Surface tablet NFL play". I'd assume the RSS feed has the original
title before it was changed.

